

Internet File-Sharing Service Is Sued by Music Publishers - ukdm
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/17/business/media/17lime.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
DanHulton
I clicked on that just to see WHAT internet file-sharing service is being sued
by music publishers.

I mean, the fact that it is happening is strictly not news, or even new.
They've been doing that in the general case for what, like ten years now?

Headlinefail.

